# Audio drivers for IBM Thinkcentre 8141 Y1P



## Dishant (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi guys, I just formatted my computer with Windows XP Pro. and I have no sound anymore.. I checked device manager and it had a yellow exclamation mark. Then I downloaded alot of stuff thinking it was the driver and I failed. Now however, the yellow exclamation mark is gone but I still have no sound.. When I check sound settings from Control panel, there is no device and everything is grayed out. I had this problem before when I formatted my computer a while ago. I found the driver of the computer back then but now when I try I can't find it anymore.. Please help.

Thanks!ray:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try here http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-55830.html


----------

